# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Xin trợ giúp con máy cắt dây Trung Quốc

## tinnghianguyen

Số là em vừa mua con dk7732 của Trung Quốc. Nguyên bản thì nó dùng điện 3pha 380v. Nhưng giờ em muốn chuyển nó thành điện 1pha 220v được không? Vì em thấy trong tủ điện nó tắch từng pha ra và dùng biến tần vào 1pha ra 3pha. Có lẽ dùng cho cục rulo quấn dây.
Nếu không đổi được, vậy liệu em có thể dùng biến tần để ra điện 3pha 380v được không?
Mong các anh giúp đỡ.

----------

bibonxyz

----------


## dungtb

theo mình thì có thể đổi được đấy bác , bác chụp ảnh tủ điện và máy lên xem sao

----------

lucasyeah12345, tinnghianguyen

----------


## hoctap256

máy cắt dây dùng 3 phase cắt khỏe hơn và nhanh hơn  bạn nhé !

----------


## buithonamk42

Máy cắt dây molipden điện 3 pha chỉ dùng cho motor Lô quấn dây và bơm nước, tủ điện vẫn dùng 1 pha, tuy nhiên 1 pha của điện 3 pha ổn định hơn 1 pha của điện dân dụng. Vậy nếu điện 1 pha ổn định thì có thể chuyển được không? câu trả lời là có. Tuy nhiên bác cần lưu ý:
1. Lắp tụ cho bơm nước, thông số tụ phải đúng, khi lắp tụ phải để ý chiều quay, và lắp tụ bơm nước hay nóng, nên chế quạt làm mát
2. Motor quấn dây, chuyển chế độ đấu 220V 3 pha thì sẽ dùng biến tần được, biến tần phải chọn vào 220 ra 220V, có thể chọn biến tần vào 3 pha 200, nhưng công suất phải vượt 1 cấp, nếu không nhầm con motor quả Lô  khoảng 400W, lưu ý biến tần phải có điện trở xả vì quả lô đảo chiều liên tục và dừng đột ngột, nếu không có điện trở xả biến tần nhanh die lắm, một việc rất quan trọng là phải kết nối với chế độ bảo vệ đứt dây thì mới oke. tóm lại phải chuyên về máy cắt dây mới ra vấn đề, em không phải chuyên vì gần người sửa nên có chút hiểu biết chia sẻ với bác.

----------

tinnghianguyen

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Hình thì em gửi sau. Đại để là em thấy dây nguồn vào gồm 4 sợi. Trong do có 3 sợi đấu nối tiếp vào 4 cầu chì (theo màu sắc dây là : Xanh lá, nâu, đen. Dây màu đen thì đấu vào 2cầu chì, 2 dây còn lại thì đấu vào 2 cầu chì còn lại. Em đoán dây xanh lá là dây chung)
Sợi còn lại là xanh dương, nó không wa cầu chì mà đi thẳng zô búi dây điện.
Đống dây điện hơi nhiều, em chưa dò ra được nó chạy đi đâu ah
Cám ơn mọi người đã quan tâm. Mong người giúp đỡ. Chỗ em hơi bị ẩm. Em sợ để lâu nó ẩm, hư hết đồ. Em bi hư mấy cái đồ điện tử vì độ ẩm rồi.

----------


## huy.vugia27

> Hình thì em gửi sau. Đại để là em thấy dây nguồn vào gồm 4 sợi. Trong do có 3 sợi đấu nối tiếp vào 4 cầu chì (theo màu sắc dây là : Xanh lá, nâu, đen. Dây màu đen thì đấu vào 2cầu chì, 2 dây còn lại thì đấu vào 2 cầu chì còn lại. Em đoán dây xanh lá là dây chung)
> Sợi còn lại là xanh dương, nó không wa cầu chì mà đi thẳng zô búi dây điện.
> Đống dây điện hơi nhiều, em chưa dò ra được nó chạy đi đâu ah
> Cám ơn mọi người đã quan tâm. Mong người giúp đỡ. Chỗ em hơi bị ẩm. Em sợ để lâu nó ẩm, hư hết đồ. Em bi hư mấy cái đồ điện tử vì độ ẩm rồi.



Các bác có cao kiến gì chưa? Câu hỏi này em thấy cũng hay đấy.  :Wink:

----------


## hamaicnc@gmail.com

theo mình là chuyển được, máy bác ko biết sao , nhưng máy mình thì chỉ có con motor bơm nước là dùng 3fa 380, còn lại là 1 fa, con motor cuốn dây thì 3fa 220v, nhưng nó dùng biến tần 1 fa ra 3fa 220v, tủ điện thì 1fa.

đó là con máy của mình, còn của bác thì chưa biết, bác nhờ thợ điên xem coi có như máy mình ko.

nếu như máy mình thì vất con bơm mua con bơm khác là song.

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Con của mình xài cân bằng pha cho tủ điện. Vào tủ điện 4 dây, dùng hết các dây theo từng cặp pha. Đấu lại đúng là nan giải. Nhà thì ở xa, khu mình thì chẳng có ông thợ điện tử công nghiệp nào. Tha từ sg về chắc chết mất. Đang tính làm bộ converter 1pha ra 3pha, nhưng vẫn chưa ổn thỏa. Nếu được, bạn cho mình tấm hình tủ điện của bạn. Cái tủ điện của mình một nùi dây, lại chẳng đánh số, lục tìm theo màu cũng mệt

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Sau một thời gian nằm đóng bụi.Nay quyết tâm làm lại đường dây điện. Nên máy cắt của e đã có thể sử dụng điện 1pha.Nay e muốn hỏi các cao nhân chỗ bán phụ tùng thay thế máy cắt dây ở đâu ạ. Tìm trên mạng thì toàn thấy ngoài bắc, e thì ở miền nam mà lại ở xa tp. Có dịp mới vào, đi kiếm cũng khó. Mong mọi người giúp đỡ.

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Hom nay. trời mưa mưa. Em lấy máy cắt ra xài thì bụp. Cai mainboard của máy nó bốc khói. A nào biết sửa cai cpu thì giúp e với ạ. E có cái cpu khác, mà ko biết cài phần mềm nào. E thấy cai cpu của máy thì đơn giản lắm. Chỉ có bộ nguồn, main, card điều khiển. Truoc thì no từng bị hư nguồn, e đã thay. Chạy tg thì hỏng main. Ah cai main con xai ram 512. Mong các anh giúp với ah.

----------


## congngheachau

Hoàn toàn có thể chuyển đc bác ạ
Đường dây hạ thế của bác bao gồm 4 dây: 3 dây pha và 1 dây trung tính. Tên gọi điện 3 pha bắt nguồn từ đây. 3 dây pha được gọi là dây nóng, dây trung tính gọi là dây nguội.
Điện áp giữa 2 dây pha(nóng) là điện áp dây có giá trị 380V. Điện áp giữa 1 dây pha và dây trung tính là điện áp pha, có giá trị 220V. Đây là dòng điện bác cần lấy ra. Vậy, muốn lấy điện 1 pha từ hệ thống điện 3 pha chỉ cần đấu với 1 dây pha bất kỳ và dây trung tính!

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Máy tính e mua ve chai được rồi. Cái card hl cắt dây thì còn. nhưng e ko có đĩa để cài. A nào có cho e xin với ah.card hl của e dùng trên doc. E cám ơn!

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Các a chỉ giúp e chạy cái máy với ah. Cho bán card thì bảo cứ cam zo main là xài. Mà nó chạy trên dos máy ve chai thì nó xài xp.e tìm hết trên mạng thì bảo ms dos thì cu rồi. E chẳng biết sao nữa.mong mọi người giúp đỡ.
Ngoài lề xíu.e có cái máy cân bằng laser bị cháy bo. ai biết giúp e với.hehe

----------

